# Tinsley



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rockets need J Tinsley ($6.3M this year)

How about Rafer/Reed for Tinsley? Move James to SG. Trade Battier for an all-star level PF.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Rockets need J Tinsley ($6.3M this year)


No, we don't.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We need Steven Nash more than anybody. I think we will get Nash. 

Try harder BS.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

When did we need Tinsley all of a sudden? We got Stevie and Mike James running that position.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I lose Basketball IQ points every time I open a BS thread. I should know better by now.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

There isn't a team in the league that 'needs' Jamaal Tinsley.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> We need Steven Nash more than anybody. I think we will get Nash.
> 
> Try harder BS.


Why can you have images on your sig???


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF!
WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF!
WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF!
WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF!
WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF!
WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF!
WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF!
WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF!
WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF!
WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF!

There's plenty more where that came from!:wink:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

lol


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cornholio said:


> Why can you have images on your sig???


Cause he promised to sleep with me for the whole summer.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Rockets need J Tinsley ($6.3M this year)
> 
> How about Rafer/Reed for Tinsley? Move James to SG. Trade Battier for an all-star level PF.


shut your hole. we don't need anymore damn guards.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Why can you have images on your sig???


Because I am hot? And who the heck is giordun? (JK)

I don't know. I think it's either a new feature for paid members or mods only.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Rockets need J Tinsley ($6.3M this year)
> 
> How about Rafer/Reed for Tinsley? Move James to SG. Trade Battier for an all-star level PF.


NO NO and uh NO

seriously do you have a job or did you inherit enough money to sit on your computer and piss people off all day


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

How did I know that BS started this post before I even saw it?


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Coming from you that is a very horrible idea......... Not getting rid of Battier


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> How did I know that BS started this post before I even saw it?


cos under the thread name is the name of the poster :biggrin:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Okay Tinsley isn't AS bad as everyone makes him out to be. WHEN HEALTHY he is a decent point guard but he isn't someone that should interest Houston in anyway. He is way too inconsistent and we all know about his injury problems.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> cos under the thread name is the name of the poster :biggrin:


I wasn't even on the Rockets board, was on BBF's homepage. Therefore I saw no name, but in my heart I knew.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Well first time seeing this thread I think you must not think Steve and Mike James arent enough


----------

